
Kindle DX: Sleeper Agent for Amazon’s Future - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.reuters.com/article/bigMoney/idUS5944884320090507
======
stcredzero
There are so many uses a bigger and more interactive form factor could be used
for:

House Remote Control, Magazines, Catalog, Classified Ads (Craigslist! If I
were Amazon, I'd partner with them and just put Craigslist on the DX.)

